# HELP!! New to the Nubian goat world, how can I register the unregistered???



## Crystal Bolton

I my kids are in FFA and we decided to jump head first into the goat world!! Here is my problem, I have 3 does that are pregnant, 2 does that are 6 mths and 2 bucks that are 6 mths.. all are Nubian BUT none are registered.... Can I register them and if so how?? I've done research but I can't find anything much less hello on how to do it. Thank you!!
P.S.... how do I know when they are gonna have the babies??


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

You can't register the Bucks
But the does can be registered as Native on Appearance
They are treated as Recorded Grades if you show them
You can then breed them to a registered buck and after 3 generations they can be registered as American Nubians

So basically they can be registered as Recorded Grades


----------



## Crystal Bolton

So what is "recorded grade" mean, and exactly what is the purpose of registering? What is the best way to go about this? Thank you for the help I have literally confused my self with all the research!!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

I'm on my phone so I can't get in depth
Get the ADGA hand book and look at Recorded Grades and NOA
I'm sure others will add more


----------



## goatblessings

You can go on adga.org for the handbook information. As to when your does will be due, approximatley 150 from the time of breeding.


----------



## capracreek

If the breeder you got them from had registered the parents then you can get papers for your does or bucks. If they did not come from registered stock then the above suggestions might work. I have never tried to registered an unregistered goat.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm

Why do you want to register them?


----------



## capracreek

The easiest way is to buy registered if that is what you want. If you want to show and be competitive you will do better with registered.


----------



## goatblessings

A recorded grade means that the goat is presented as being that particular breed. It cannot have any known meat goat breeds to be eligible for this. It does take multiple generations to breed up to an American Nubian. They can never be registered as Purebred Nubian. Our 4h club at the county level does not require that goats be registered, however if you want to go to state the goat must be registered. Check with your local club for their rules and state rules. Hope they are all disbudded if you plan to show. Dairy goats cannot be shown with horns.


----------

